# أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@



## الحساني (21 أكتوبر 2010)

<b><b>







* أحماض أمينية ومكملات بروتينية طبيعية*
*إكسير الحياة هو محفز طبيعي لهرمونات النمو،100% مستحضر طبيعي من المكملات الغذائية ... غني بالبروتينات الصحيحة ومكونات من الأحماض الأمينية*​ *إكسير الحياة هو مؤثر آمن وطبيعي يؤثر على الغدة النخامية في المخ لإفراز هرمونات النمو حتى تعود وتتراجع بساعتك البيولوجية حتى 20 سنة*​ *يغذي البشرة وينعش الجلد ويتصدى للشيخوخة المبكرة*​ *بعد قليل من الوقت يمكن أن تتفاجأ بلطف بملاحظة النتائج التي تم تقريرها وتسجيلها مثل*

لا مزيد من الصبغات لشعرك الأبيض اختفاء التجاعيد تدريجيا ظهور بعض العلامات التي تثبت انك اصغر من عمرك تشكل ذاتي لجسمك مع زيادة في كتلة جسمك العضلية الاستمتاع في الحياة الزوجية الحميمة مرة أخرى مثل ما كنت في عمرك العشرين استعادة النشاط والقوة..الصحة ..المظهر ..والجنس ​*أكسير الحياة*

*هو ناتج تراكم النسبة الصحيحة من البروتينات والأحماض الأمينية خصوصا ( ارجينين .. اورنيثين .. لايسين .. كلوتامين ) لإعطاء الفائدة العظمى إذا تم إفراز هرمونات النمو ... كونه طبيعي فأنة آمن... فعال وهو سهل الامتصاص والتنقل في دورتنا الدموية
* *ما هي الفوائد الصحية التي يمكن توقعها عند تعزيز هرمونات النمو*

إعادة نمو الشعر إزالة التجاعيد وتقليل السليولات زيادة مستوى الطاقة وتعزيز الطاقة الجنسية إعادة نمو الأعضاء معدل 8.8% زيادة كتلة العضلات في غضون شهور بدون تمارين معدل 14.4% خسارة الدهون في غضون 6 شهور بدون رجيم ونظام غذائي تقوية العظام وتماسك الجلد تقوية وظائف الكلى تقليل ضغط الدم وتحسين من للكوليسترول عن طريق تقليل الدهون السيئة الإسراع من إلتآم الجروح تعزيز الجهاز المناعي ​*متى أرى واشعر بالنتيجة؟*
أ*كثر الناس يشعرون بتحسين في النوم وهذا هو المؤشر الإيجابي بأن الجسم استفاد من العلاج وبعد أسابيع قليلة سوف تشعر بتحسن بالبنية الجسدية وزيادة التركيز*​ *لاحقاً سوف تلاحظ تحسن في حالة الجلد وإعادة تشكيل جسمك عندما تخسر الدهون والشحوم وتعوض بالعضلات*​ *وقد أثبتت الدراسات إن العلامات والنتائج تظهر بشكل كامل عند 6 أشهر*​ *الإستخدام*

عمر أقل من 35 ----------> كيس واحد /اليوم عمر بين 36 – 50 ----> 2 كيس/اليوم عمر بين 51 – 65 ----> 3 أكياس /اليوم عمر أكبر من 66------ ----> 4 أكياس/اليوم ​*هل يحتوي إكسير الحياة على هرمونات النمو ؟*
لا، لا يحتوي إكسير الحياة على هرمونات النمو ، فهو مكمل غذائي يحدث إنتاج طبيعي لهرمونات النمو عن طريق الغدة النخامية في المخ، أنه لا يحتوي على أي هرمونات صناعية في تركيبه مثلما يوجد في المغذيات الوريدية .​ إكسير الحياة بكل مافيه من مواد طبيعية فهو محفز لإفراز هرمونات النمو بدون أي خطر من حدوث أعراض جانبية​ *طريقة الإستخدام*

أفرغ كيس واحد من البايو أليكسيرفي ماء دافئ بمقدار 250 مل يغلق ويرج جيدا يشرب على الفور

</b></b>*للطلب و الإستفسار علي الخاص او*

*الاتصال ب0540030343*


----------



## الحساني (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## الحساني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه  ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (19 فبراير 2012)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (23 أبريل 2012)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (13 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه​


----------



## الحساني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: أكسير الحياة Bio-Elixir @ايدمارك@*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------

